# Visual C++ Programm starten



## zed (7. Oktober 2001)

1: #include<iostream.h> 

2:

3: class user{ public:

4: int alter;

5: int groesse; 

6: int gewicht;

7: };

8:

9: void main(void)

10: {

11: user user_eins;

12: cout << "Wie alt ist User 1?";

13: cin >> user_eins.alter;

14: cout << "\nWie gross ist User 1?";

15: cin >> user_eins.groesse;

16: cout << "\nWie viel wiegt User 1?";

17: cin >> user_eins.gewicht;

18:

19: user user_zwei;

20: cout << "\n\n\nWie alt ist User 2?";

21: cin >> user_zwei.alter;

22: cout << "\nWie gross ist User 2?";

23: cin >> user_zwei.groesse;

24: cout << "\nWie viel wiegt User 2?";

25: cin >> user_zwei.gewicht;

26: 

27: cout << "Alter von User 1: " << user_eins.alter;

28: cout << "\nGroesse von User 1: " << user_eins.groesse;

29: cout << "\nGewicht von User 1 " << user_eins.gewicht;

30: cout << "\n\n\nAlter von User 2 :" << user_zwei.alter;

31: cout << "\nGroesse von User 2: " << user_zwei.groesse;

32: cout << "\nGewicht von User 2: " << user_zwei.gewicht;

33:

34: }
 
wie kann ich diesen code in ein pragramm umformen???
also wenn ich Visual C++ gestartet habe, was dann???
Vielen Dank


----------



## Moartel (7. Oktober 2001)

Mein Tipp:

1. Eintippen (ohne Zeilennummern
2. Kompilieren

Fertig.
Ich glaube kaum dass VC++ derart kompliziert ist dass man die grundlegenden Bedienelemente nicht findet. Musst einfach mal ein wenig rumschaun, so arbeite ich mich auch immer in neue Programme ein.


----------



## zed (7. Oktober 2001)

so sehe ich das normalerweise auch, aber hier hab ich schon probleme mit dem erstellen des projektes: soll es eine Win32 anwendung werden oder nur c++code oder was? ich weiss nicht was ich da ankreuzen soll?


----------



## Moartel (7. Oktober 2001)

Da du ein lauffähiges Programm erstellen willst würde ich einfach mal "Win32 Anwendung" angeben.


----------



## Bionic (8. Oktober 2001)

hi,

also ich würde dir zur "Win32-Konsolenanwendung" raten, bei einer Win32-Anwendung solltest du eigentlich dein Programm umschreiben, z.b. heißt es dann WinMain usw..

und nochwas, warum machst du eine Klasse???
deklarier doch einfach deine Variablen in deinem Hauptprogramm!?
nimm zwei Schleifen, oder wenn du möchtest drei variablen mehr, und zack, hast du das ganze mit nur halb so vielen Zeilen.

achja, und zum Compilieren drücke einfach "F7"
ich glaube aber das dein Problem darin liegt, das du nach dem Projekt erstellen einfach auf diese Neu Blätchen klickst, dann wird aber nur eine Text datei erstellt, du musst wieder auf Datei-->Neu-->C++-Quellcodedatei


----------



## zed (8. Oktober 2001)

hi bionic, erstma danke, aber ich habe 1. den code nicht selbst geschrieben und 2. keine ahnung von c++. Ich habe programmier-erfahrungen und wollte mich einfach nur in die c-sytax "einleben".
also win32konsolenanwendung und dann einfach datei/neue c++quellcodedatei (irgendwie) also muss ich keine neue klasse einstellen oder so?

PS: ich will ja nur ein c++ code zum laufen bringen, soll ja noch längst kein progg werden, nur dass es ein einziges mal funzt.

danke bis hierher


----------

